# New cage my tegu



## cihan yak (Jan 22, 2016)

My tegu the cage is finished, ı used hay bale in the cage .ı hope it is good and healthy for him...isnt it so?


----------



## cihan yak (Jan 22, 2016)

Photo


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 22, 2016)

Very nice cage, but u need hideout and a hidebox.. If that is aspen shaving it will not hold humidity.. You can you cypress mulch or forest bedding or topsoil and sand.... Let not forget a water bowl lol... I love the background piece, what type of material did you use to put it together..


----------



## cihan yak (Jan 23, 2016)

Thnx I see, ı used shtraphor for background....the finish...a hidebox and a water bowl also its half is cocohusk and soil and the other side is hay


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 23, 2016)

I like it, you may want to get a heavier water bowl.. Tegus are know for flipping over water bowl LOL... My gold tegu did it everyday lol... Now that i have a heavy bowl, my tegu has problem trying to flip it and it so funny to watch....


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Not necessarily even ceramic. Could also be for dogs with the very wide base and metal exterior for easy washing. 

Still, I'm seeing a five star accommodation for your tegu.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 23, 2016)

I never thought about using a dog bowl, i usually get bowls from an reptile expo in my area... What do you mean you still seeing a five star accommodation for my tegu lol...


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh, I see. I meant for Cihan Yak. Made a Cush place to live for his tegu.

On water bowls, I've found that argies are seemingly desperate to flip things because they're what we'd describe as curious and active foragers= never know where you're next meal might come from. If in a glass aquarium, chance for chipping glass if a ceramic bowl is flipped or shoved. Dog bowls I'm suggesting don't flip so easily, and will break nothing if they do.

Do goldens toss things around much?

BTW, any visit in my tegu pen wearing my crocs guarantees pointy snouts poking in the holes. Like they can't help themselves.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok i will look into the dog bowl... But yes i believe the first few weeks of having my tegu, what he would do is burrower underneath the bowl and flip it. Or flip it trying to bath or drink the water... Goldens are very interesting to me, i'm understanding there behavior patterns...


----------



## viejo (Jan 23, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Oh, I see. I meant for Cihan Yak. Made a Cush place to live for his tegu.
> 
> On water bowls, I've found that argies are seemingly desperate to flip things because they're what we'd describe as curious and active foragers= never know where you're next meal might come from. If in a glass aquarium, chance for chipping glass if a ceramic bowl is flipped or shoved. Dog bowls I'm suggesting don't flip so easily, and will break nothing if they do.
> 
> ...


Yes, they seem to have a foot fetish! I guess foot odor is a great attractant to them. ( Not saying that you have smelly feet, lol).


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 23, 2016)

Viejo I have heard of tegus with foot fetish but its not to smell the feet.. They do it to bite the feet LOL...


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey, they smell my feet, they ain't bitin them!!!!!


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 23, 2016)

Walter you are the 2nd person that i heard that didn't get there toes bit lol... Hey but thats weird right, what is with tegus and feet lol...


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Honestly, once they know you they won't bite that way. The crocs are attractive to them because of the holes. What could be inside.......?


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok that's good information to know


----------



## cihan yak (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah it was be very nice !!! I hope after hibernation he/she will like it


----------

